# 25G Aqueon starter w/ T5 on sale at Petsmart.



## germanyt (Mar 1, 2013)

25 Gallon Fish Tank » Aqueon 25 Gallon Premium Aquarium Kit | PetSmart

I'm can't see a scenario in which I pass this up. It's 24" long which exactly fits on the endtable I currently use for my 10 gallon. I'm becoming a planted addict and would love to move my grass and other plants into a tank I could also put cooler fish in. 


So I had to go deep into the internet and back again (you don't wanna know what's in the deep web) to find some more info on this light. Neither Aqueon's nor Coralife's websites offer this information. The light that comes with this tank is a T5 dual but not an HO. It is however a 28 watt and the bulb I have in my T5 is a 15 watt. So I'd be going from a single 15 watt T8 6500K bulb to a 28 watt T5 6700K and a 28 watt T5 colormax (which I can replace with a 6700 if need be). So if I'm not mistaken I'm basically quadrupling my output and giving myself more room for plants and bigger cooler fish. Correct? Help me out here folks. I don't want to run out and buy this tank when my wife gets home if it's not what I'm expecting.

Freshwater Aqualight T5 Dual Fluorescent Light - 48 in.


----------

